# Happy Holidays from Tanis and Tiffa!



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

No props or Santa in this pic, but darn it these two have been sooooo sweet this week! Maybe they're being good for Santa....









And Happy Channukah from Mo!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw..... maybe they are trying to sweet talk Santa into more presents. They are both looking great and very innocent and sweet!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They look so sweet together! I just love both their faces.....what love bugs! 
Happy Holidays to you all! :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are all so darned cute!
Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What cute animals!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Holidays to you too! And the adorable animals :biggrin1:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww too cute!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> No props or Santa in this pic, but darn it these two have been sooooo sweet this week! Maybe they're being good for Santa....
> 
> View attachment 5341
> 
> ...


and a happy chanukkah from the crew here to you, too...

the colouring of tanis and tiffa are so complementary, it's almost as if you planned tiffa as an accessory 

they are both so beautiful.....and, not wishing to leave out mo......she's so pretty too....


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you all  I love these furmonsters so much and seeing how much they love each other makes me very happy. Tanis and Tiffa really do adore each other too. As I type this they are playing and wrestling with their play growls and just cracking me up!


----------

